# empresa gestora



## mvqn

Hola a tod@s,

Me gustaría saber cual sería la traducción de "empresa gestora" al inglés.

Gracias


----------



## Masood

Hi
How about _business lawyer/solicitor_?


----------



## mvqn

No estoy segura porque está hablando de la empresa que gestiona el reembolso del IVA de las compras que se han realizado.

Alguna nueva sugerencia??


----------



## borgonyon

Me suena a algo como:

The agency in charge of . . .
The agency responsible for . . .
The agency dealing with . . .

Espero que alguien salga con alguna otra sugerencia pero me parece que por ahí va la vaina.


----------



## galesa

Managing Agency - Accountants ???


----------



## borgonyon

A todo esto, ¿puedes dar más contexto? Por lo que señalas la versión de galesa me parece muy buena . . .


----------



## mvqn

El texto habla de la devolución del IVA de las compras realizadas por un comprador de un país que está fuera de la Unión Europea. Ésta es la frase que tengo que traducir:
_"Solicitar el importe de devolución a la empresa gestora"_
En este contexto, ¿se podría utilizar _Managing Agency?_


----------



## galesa

I think Accounting Department would fit better here


----------



## borgonyon

The problem I see is that "empresa" does not refer to a department but to a company. The accounting department of such company may be involved but you are dealing with another company not with the accounting department [that sounds as if its your own accounting department you're dealing with].


----------



## Filis Cañí

A _gestoría_ is an alien concept in the U.S., they cannot see why anyone would hire a company just to take care of red tape (they are not familiar with Spanish red tape).

En los formularios de impuestos, si contratas a alguien para ayudarte a rellenar el formulario, se le llama _tax preparer_ (sea un individuo o una empresa). Éstos pueden encargarse también de mandar los papeles y recibir las devoluciones.


----------



## alacant

I agree with galesa, Accountant, and that is what english-speaking people who live in the area where I am call the "gestoría".


----------



## borgonyon

In that case, wouldn't it be something along the lines of a "broker" or "brokerage firm"?


----------



## alacant

borgonyon said:


> In that case, wouldn't it be something along the lines of a "broker" or "brokerage firm"?


 

No!


----------



## borgonyon

alacant said:


> No!


So that's that . . .


----------



## alacant

borgonyon said:


> So that's that . . .


 

Yes

As far as I know "gestoría" is a particularly Spanish institution, which as has been stated above will deal with all the red tape from the Spanish Administration for you. For example, tax and VAT declarations, income tax declarations, property registrations, car registrations, etc. etc. which otherwise involve you in wasting a lot of time standing on line, as you would say across the pond.

Saludos, Alacant


----------



## borgonyon

alacant said:


> Yes
> 
> As far as I know "gestoría" is a particularly Spanish institution, which as has been stated above will deal with all the red tape from the Spanish Administration for you. For example, tax and VAT declarations, income tax declarations, property registrations, car registrations, etc. etc. which otherwise involve you in wasting a lot of time standing on line, as you would say across the pond.
> 
> Saludos, Alacant


Yes, I got the point. My comment is that a *broker* does those types of things on this side of the pond. We have print brokers, tax brokers, customs brokers, car brokers, etc.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Hello all my fellow forer@s,

It is a managing company.

Tezza


----------



## Filis Cañí

I see, Tezzaluna, how one can easily arrive to that erroneous conclusion. Gestorías (empresas gestoras) are more like a tax preparer, payroll service company, title company and permit runner rolled into one. Their motto would be "if you have red tape to deal with, we'll deal with it for you".


----------



## Tezzaluna

Filis Cañí said:


> I see, Tezzaluna, how one can easily arrive to that erroneous conclussion. Gestorías (empresas gestoras) are more like a tax preparer, payroll service company, title company and permit runner rolled into one. Their motto would be "if you have red tape to deal with, we'll deal with it for you".


 

Filis,

Erroneous?  Actually, I think it is you who has the narrow view of a compañía gestora.

It's a company hired to do administrative work (paperwork), whether it's taxes, red tape, or any other headache.

Tezza


----------



## Filis Cañí

I understand managing companies to be companies that don't own the businesses they run, like apartment management companies, hotel management companies, etc. Excuse me if I was wrong and accused you unfairly of being confused. _Empresa gestora_ does sound like the kind of managing company I'm referring to.


----------



## borgonyon

Ok, so what are they in English, Filis? Empresa gestora? I like managing company/agency like galesa and Tezza have suggested . . . I threw in *broker* as a wrench because that's what, to me, describes it best. On this side of the charco "accountant" or "accounting department" just doesn't make sense. Oh well . . .


----------



## Filis Cañí

Well, if I want to hire a "managing company" to take care of some red tape for me in the U.S., under which heading would I look for one in the yellow pages? My phonebook has "tax return preparation", "title company", "permit services" and "payroll services", but no "managing companies".

What are they in English? I say they don't exist, and for the purposes stated in this thread, you would go to a tax preparer, like H&R Block. I don't know if H&R Block could help me with filing sales taxes, but there's where I would start looking. In my State we don't pay sales taxes, but I'll bet that in States that do, if you hire an accountant to fill up the forms for you he will have to sign a box that says "tax preparer sign here".


----------



## alacant

borgonyon said:


> Ok, so what are they in English, Filis? Empresa gestora? I like managing company/agency like galesa and Tezza have suggested . . . I threw in *broker* as a wrench because that's what, to me, describes it best. On this side of the charco "accountant" or "accounting department" just doesn't make sense. Oh well . . .


 
To me, in Europe a broker, is someone who sells something and gets a commission for doing it. 

A managing company or management company is, like Filis said, a company that runs a hotel but doesn't own the building, for example. 

And, all this takes us back to where I started, the nearest translation here in Spain, in my opinion, is an accountant, but it's not only that.

Cheers, Alacant


----------



## Filis Cañí

alacant said:


> To me, in Europe a broker, is someone who sells something and gets a commission for doing it.
> 
> A managing company or management company is, like Filis said, a company that runs a hotel but doesn't own the building, for example.
> 
> And, all this takes us back to where I started, the nearest translation here in Spain, in my opinion, is an accountant, but it's not only that.
> 
> Cheers, Alacant


 
In the U.K., Alacant, if you own a business and hire an accountant or someone else to fill and file the sales tax forms for you, I'm sure he'll have to sign them. The box will say "accountant sign here", or "tax preparer sign here", or whatever. Whatever official-sounding name he is given in the forms would be the best translation *in this context* for the British market, I say. In the U.S., it is _tax preparer_.


----------



## alacant

Filis Cañí said:


> In the U.K., Alacant, if you own a business and hire an accountant or someone else to fill and file the sales tax forms for you, I'm sure he'll have to sign them. The box will say "accountant sign here", or "tax preparer sign here", or whatever. Whatever official-sounding name he is given in the forms would be the best translation *in this context* for the British market, I say. In the U.S., it is _tax preparer_.


 
Then I can help no more, as I haven't lived in the UK for years, and I pay my taxes in Spain, and the nice lady gestora prepares my VAT returns and tax declarations.

Let's just hope that someone from the UK will help us, because I think that between us, Filis, we have tried our best, but our best wasn't good enough this time!


----------



## galesa

I still think "Accountancy Firm/company" they have "Tax Accountants etc. all under one roof
If not I give up
Saludos


----------



## mvqn

Gracias, creo que la versión que más se adapta es la de managing company, asi que utilizaré esa.


----------



## Aconimar

Esto puede ayudar "The *Management Entity*, housed within the UW Land Tenure Center, was responsible for administering the grant from USAID and for managing "
Gracias


----------



## alacant

Aconimar said:


> Esto puede ayudar "The *Management Entity*, housed within the UW Land Tenure Center, was responsible for administering the grant from USAID and for managing "
> Gracias


 
I would say it has nothing to do with the present subject.


----------



## turi

In other words, and agreeing with filis here, what we are looking for is a company thar mediates between you and the official body, in this case the vat agency. There must be a name for it that describes it, perhaps even a "mediating agency" would be a fair name for it.  T.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Some folks seem to be stuck with the perception that _gestionar_ means to manage.


----------



## alacant

Filis Cañí said:


> Some folks seem to be stuck with the perception that _gestionar_ means to manage.


 
Seems that way!!!!


----------



## turi

"Gestionar means "to deal with", and lacking a name to dscribe it, I would personally translate it as "the company that is dealing with the IVA/VAT Agency"

Yes???


----------



## Filis Cañí

turissa said:


> In other words, and agreeing with filis here, what we are looking for is a company thar mediates between you and the official body, in this case the vat agency. There must be a name for it that describes it, perhaps even a "mediating agency" would be a fair name for it. T.


 
Aunque técnicamente se podría aplicar el término, Turissa, en el lenguaje común, cuando se habla de _mediators_ y _mediations_, uno se refiere a quienes, por ejemplo, se reúnen con la patronal y los sindicatos para que ambos lleguen a un acuerdo.


----------



## alacant

Filis Cañí said:


> Aunque técnicamente se podría aplicar el término, Turissa, en el lenguaje común, cuando se habla de _mediators_ y _mediations_, uno se refiere a quienes, por ejemplo, se reúnen con la patronal y los sindicatos para que ambos lleguen a un acuerdo.


 
Or people who are divorcing or separating, which is not the subject here.


----------



## turi

Ok, agreed, only trying to help here, eventually, "sonará la flauta"

Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

What if we were to call it *filing agency*?


----------



## Filis Cañí

borgonyon said:


> What if we were to call it *filing agency*?


 
Caliente, caliente. (Pero no me quema.)


----------



## alacant

borgonyon said:


> What if we were to call it *filing agency*?
> 
> In the UK I don't think they would know what you are talking about, however I could be wrong.


----------



## turi

Someone suggested "solicitors" earlier, perhaps that's the closest a word yo can get to our "gestores"

T.


----------



## Aconimar

Hola
Gestión in spanish means "management". What about a management entity/body?


----------



## Filis Cañí

Aconimar said:


> Hola
> Gestión in spanish means "management". What about a management entity/body?


 
Las empresas gestoras a las que se refiere este tema no gestionan o administran bienes, sino trámites burocráticos. 

Mi diccionario básico español-inglés traduce *gestoría *(empresa gestora) como *agency for undertaking business with government departments, insurance companies, etc. *Es decir, que no tiene un equivalente en inglés. El diccionario también ofrece un recuadro informativo al respecto: _In Spain *gestorías* are private agencies which specialize in dealing with legal and administrative work. For a fee they carry out the *trámites* involved in getting passports, work permits, car documentation, etc and liaise with the Inland Revenue (*Agencia Tributaria*), thereby saving their clients much inconvenience and queueing time._

Mi diccionario ofrece muy pocos recuadros explicativos, y cuando lo hace es para explicar un concepto inexistente en inglés. Si yo trabajase para una empresa gestora y quisiera decirle a un inglés en qué trabajo, ni _filing agency_, ni _management entity_ ni ningún otro término sin más explicaciones permitiría entender a mi interlocutor inglés a qué me dedico.


----------



## Aconimar

Filis Cañí said:


> Las empresas gestoras a las que se refiere este tema no gestionan o administran bienes, sino trámites burocráticos.
> 
> Mi diccionario básico español-inglés traduce *gestoría *(empresa gestora) como *agency for undertaking business with government departments, insurance companies, etc. *Es decir, que no tiene un equivalente en inglés. El diccionario también ofrece un recuadro informativo al respecto: _In Spain *gestorías* are private agencies which specialize in dealing with legal and administrative work. For a fee they carry out the *trámites* involved in getting passports, work permits, car documentation, etc and liaise with the Inland Revenue (*Agencia Tributaria*), thereby saving their clients much inconvenience and queueing time._
> 
> Mi diccionario ofrece muy pocos recuadros explicativos, y cuando lo hace es para explicar un concepto inexistente en inglés. Si yo trabajase para una empresa gestora y quisiera decirle a un inglés en qué trabajo, ni _filing agency_, ni _management entity_ ni ningún otro término sin más explicaciones permitiría entender a mi interlocutor inglés a qué me dedico.


Tu observación es muy clara y estoy de acuerdo. Pero aún así, al traducir por ejemplo un contrato de concesión (lo estoy haciendo) hay que llamar de alguna manera a la empresa gestora. Ojalá pudieramos llegar a una conclusión que nos ayude en estos casos, gracias de nuevo


----------



## Filis Cañí

*The agency hired to act as liaison with the Public Administration* es lo más corto que se me ocurre que no precise explicaciones.


----------



## Aconimar

Filis Cañí said:


> *The agency hired to act as liaison with the Public Administration* es lo más corto que se me ocurre que no precise explicaciones.


Sí, tienes razón, mil gracias,


----------



## Filis Cañí

Si el documento a traducir trata sólo de una de las muchas gestiones que tramita una empresa gestora, sí se pueden encontrar equivalentes en inglés. Si el documento tratara del registro de una vivienda en el Registro de Propiedades, gestoría podría traducirse como *title company*; si tratara del trámite de impuestos, como *tax preparing company*.


----------

